# What is the best book on Sanctification.



## Saiph

I am looking for a book that explains the doctrine, and the practical aspect of working out your salvation.

Evidentally, I confuse justification and sanctification quite often in my thinking. Need to understand how sanctification changes us.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia

Romans 7-8.


----------



## heartoflesh

Although not a detailed theological treatise, for sheer practicality it's hard to beat Holiness: Its Nature, Hindrances, Difficulties, and Roots  by J.C. Ryle

[Edited on 11-1-2005 by Rick Larson]


----------



## wsw201

You also might try Calvin's "The Golden Booklet on the True Christian Life".


----------



## cupotea

Didn't Gordon Clark write a book on the subject as well?


----------



## fredtgreco

The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification by Walter Marshall

http://www.sovgracepub.com/upcoming/SGPMARSHAL01.htm


----------



## Arch2k

> _Originally posted by Steadfast_
> Didn't Gordon Clark write a book on the subject as well?



Sanctification, by Gordon H. Clark

Have it...looking forward to reading it.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

Justification is a judicial act of God which, by declaration, frees us from the guilt of sin; sanctification is a spiritual-ethical operation of God's Spirit in us which delivers us from the pollution of sin (mortification).

I'd not look to a book that simply looks at the differecne between the two, but books ON justification and sanctification.

Here are a few of my favorites:

JUSTIFICATION: 

Justification by Faith Alone By Jonathan Edwards *Outstanding*

Faith and Justification By Thomas Halyburton 

Justification and the New Perspective on Paul By Guy Prentiss Waters 

Justification by Faith Alone By Charles Hodge *Outstanding*

Justification of a Sinner By William Pemble *Outstanding*

The Justified Believer By MacKenzie Hart 

The Lord Our Righteousness: The Old Perspective on Paul 
By Obadiah Grew *Outstanding*

The Object and Acts of Justifying Faith By Thomas Goodwin 

Sermons on Melchizedek and Abraham: Justification, Faith and Obedience By John Calvin 

SANCTIFICATION

A Treatise of Satan's Temptations By Richard Gilpin 

A Treatise on Sanctification (Rom. 6,7 and 8:1-4) By James Fraser 

Christ's Counsel to a Languishing Church By Obadiah Sedgwick 

Communion with God By John Owen *Outstanding*

The Mortification of Sin By John Owen *Outstanding*

Glorious Freedom By Richard Sibbes 

Gospel Remission By Jeremiah Burroughs 

Grace: Truth, Growth, and Degrees By Christopher Love 

Heaven Taken By Storm By Thomas Watson *Outstanding*

Holiness, By JC Ryle

Michael and the Dragon, or Christ Tempted and Satan Foiled By Daniel Dyke *Outstanding*

Practical Religion By J.C. Ryle 

Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices By Thomas Brooks *Outstanding*

Spiritual Refining: The Anatomy of True and False Conversion, Vol. 1 & 2 By Anthony Burgess *Outstanding*

Temptation of Christ: A Puritan's View of the Temptation By Thomas Manton 

The Christian By William S. Plumer *Outstanding*

The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification By Walter Marshall 

The Life of God in the Soul of Man, and Leighton's Rules and Instructions for a Holy Life By Henry Scougal 

The Marks of God's Children By Jean Taffin 

Vital Godliness: A Treatise on Experimental and Practical Piety By William S. Plumer *Outstanding*


----------



## Puritan Sailor

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> The Gospel Mystery of Sanctification by Walter Marshall
> 
> http://www.sovgracepub.com/upcoming/SGPMARSHAL01.htm



 Excellent book. Heavy but excellent. 

I would also include J.C. Ryle's, _Holiness_. It is a classic. 

For a good introduction to sanctification and the practice of pursuing it I recommend Sinclair Ferguson's, _Grow in Grace_. It's a short book, very readable, yet deep and thought provoking, and saturated with Reformed Theology. 

So read them in this order (ordered by readability):
Ferguson
Ryle
Marshall

This will give you a good introduction to the Reformed idea of sanctification.


----------



## Saiph

I have read a handful of those books and they are good. I guess my confusion comes in what is the "new man" ? If, in the end, all my good works are Christ working through me, and not really a part of me that has been changed and renewed by Christ, then what is transformed ? 

Gal 2:19-21
for I through law, did die, that to God I may live; 
with Christ I have been crucified, and live no more do I, and Christ doth live in me; and that which I now live in the flesh--in the faith I live of the Son of God, who did love me and did give himself for me; 
I do not make void the grace of God, for if righteousness be through law--then Christ died in vain.



> They who are effectually called and regenerated, having a new heart and a new spirit created in them, *are further sanctified really and personally, through the virtue of Christ's death and resurrection, by his word and Spirit dwelling in them;* the dominion of the whole body of sin is destroyed, and the several lusts thereof are more and more weakened and mortified, and they more and more quickened and strengthened in all saving graces, to the practice of true holiness, without which no man shall see the Lord.
> 
> This sanctification is throughout in the whole man, yet imperfect in this life; there abideth still some remnants of corruption in every part: whence ariseth a continual and irreconcilable war; the flesh lusting against the Spirit, and the Spirit against the flesh.
> 
> In which war, although the remaining corruption for a time may much prevail, yet, through the continual supply of strength from the sanctifying Spirit of Christ, the regenerate part doth overcome; and so the saints grow in grace, perfecting holiness in the fear of God.




Am I becoming a better man ? Or is Christ simply working through me like a hand-puppet more and more by the word and the Spirit ?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> I have read a handful of those books and they are good. I guess my confusion comes in what is the "new man" ? If, in the end, all my good works are Christ working through me, and not really a part of me that has been changed and renewed by Christ, then what is transformed ?
> 
> Gal 2:19-21
> for I through law, did die, that to God I may live;
> with Christ I have been crucified, and live no more do I, and Christ doth live in me; and that which I now live in the flesh--in the faith I live of the Son of God, who did love me and did give himself for me;
> I do not make void the grace of God, for if righteousness be through law--then Christ died in vain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They who are effectually called and regenerated, having a new heart and a new spirit created in them, *are further sanctified really and personally, through the virtue of Christ's death and resurrection, by his word and Spirit dwelling in them;* the dominion of the whole body of sin is destroyed, and the several lusts thereof are more and more weakened and mortified, and they more and more quickened and strengthened in all saving graces, to the practice of true holiness, without which no man shall see the Lord.
> 
> This sanctification is throughout in the whole man, yet imperfect in this life; there abideth still some remnants of corruption in every part: whence ariseth a continual and irreconcilable war; the flesh lusting against the Spirit, and the Spirit against the flesh.
> 
> In which war, although the remaining corruption for a time may much prevail, yet, through the continual supply of strength from the sanctifying Spirit of Christ, the regenerate part doth overcome; and so the saints grow in grace, perfecting holiness in the fear of God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I becoming a better man ? Or is Christ simply working through me like a hand-puppet more and more by the word and the Spirit ?
Click to expand...


Christ, working through you, is making YOU a better man.

For example, the Spirit has made His mark on us. Our hearts have been changed. Cut me open, though, and you still see the same heart. Its a spiritual principle that has been changed. The more the affects of the Spirit enliven me (the new man) the more the remnant of remaining sin is mortified. The old man is dead. He does not exist. but his affects of sin still remain in me. It tries to revivie the old man and can't. The new man, however, is fighting a ferocious dying lion (for lack of a better analogy). It wants to bite, and it can hurt, but ultimately it will die. Killing it, though, is where I come in. 

If this was true: Or is Christ simply working through me like a hand-puppet more and more by the word and the Spirit ?"
Would you see this as a problem?

This falls under under the compound / divided sense idea.

Our sanctification is wholly from Christ (decree) but worked through us (divided sense or us working).

I don't feel manipulated so I don't have a problem with the robot idea. However, I am at fault for not being sanctifed because the Bible tell me that God's will for me is my sanctification. I am to walk in the Spirit, mortify the deeds of the felsh, etc. If don't do that, then i am walking in the flesh not the Spirit. But i do need the Spirit's help to accomplish it and without His help i will never be sanctified.


----------



## Michael Butterfield

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> Although not a detailed theological treatise, for sheer practicality it's hard to beat Holiness: Its Nature, Hindrances, Difficulties, and Roots  by J.C. Ryle
> 
> [Edited on 11-1-2005 by Rick Larson]



Supreme  

Nothing beats it for good old practical and heart searching application of the doctrine

[Edited on 11-1-2005 by Michael Butterfield]


----------



## Robin

> _Originally posted by wsw201_
> You also might try Calvin's "The Golden Booklet on the True Christian Life".



     

Robin


----------



## Robin

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> I have read a handful of those books and they are good. I guess my confusion comes in what is the "new man" ? If, in the end, all my good works are Christ working through me, and not really a part of me that has been changed and renewed by Christ, then what is transformed ?



Mark,

Read Romans chapter 6 -- 8 without stopping....

Here is the explanation.

We are BOTH completely sanctified (at the moment of justification) AND are gradually being transformed in our thinking.

However, the "new man" is reference to the "new society" God is calling to Himself. Christ is the first-fruit of that harvest; His resurrection is the sign that the "new creation" has already begun!

Calvin describes this well....but his studies are based on Paul's writings.

Another superb source is: "Calvin's Doctrine of the Christian Life" by Ronald S. Wallace

(Matt has some excellent points, btw.)

Robin 



[Edited on 11-2-2005 by Robin]


----------



## Saiph

Here is why I struggle with the justification/sanctification ideas:

Read DTK's post here:
http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=14604

Augustine is almost all I read in theology anymore outside of the Bible.

Now I need to go back and read Ryle/Calvin etc . . .

Robin,




> We are BOTH completely sanctified (at the moment of justification) AND are gradually being transformed in our thinking.



Interesting.

[Edited on 11-2-2005 by Saiph]


----------



## turmeric

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> 
> Am I becoming a better man ? Or is Christ simply working through me like a hand-puppet more and more by the word and the Spirit ?



Here is a quote from Jonathan Edwards;

"It is very true that all grace and goodness in the hearts of the saints is entirely from God; and they are universally and immediately dependent on him for it. But yet these persons are mistaken, as to the manner of God's communicating himself and his Holy Spirit, in imparting saving grace to the soul. He gives his Spirit to be united to the faculties of the soul, and to dwell there after the principle of nature; so that the soul,in being endued with grace, is endued with a new nature: but nature is an abiding thing. All the excercises of grace are entirely from Christ: but are not from him as a living agent moves and stirs what is without life, and which yet remains lifeless. The soul has life communicated to it, so that through Christ's power, it has inherent in itself a vital nature."

This is from page 269 in _The religious Affections_.

[Edited on 11-2-2005 by turmeric]


----------



## Robin

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are BOTH completely sanctified (at the moment of justification) AND are gradually being transformed in our thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> [Edited on 11-2-2005 by Saiph]
Click to expand...


Mark, the Reformers termed it "simultaneously sinner and saint" ...don't ask me to spell the Latin, OK?

But this is precisely Paul's point as he explains his own struggle with sin while he is regenerate. (Romans 6-8.)

In a nutshell....the church of Rome confuses the order and syntax of the Book of Romans. (irony) Hold-tight to the progressive unfolding of Paul's arguments in Romans and the truth emerges. Mix it up and we always get some form of RC works/righteousness.



r.

PS. Btw, this is why Paul says what he does in Romans 12. He's already taken chapters 1-11 to develop the propositions of reprobation; justification/sanctification. The imperative language in chpt. 12 utterly hinges on what he's already taught in the former chapters. (important)

[Edited on 11-2-2005 by Robin]


----------



## Myshkin

Mark-

I would like to recommend the book, "Christian Spirituality: Five Views of Sanctification", ed. by Donald L. Alexander. Sometimes it is helpful for us to learn what something is not, to clarify what it actually is. I think this book does that well as Sinclair Ferguson explains the reformed view.


----------



## Saiph

Thank you all for the recommendations.

Hopefully, I can reach a better understanding of how we are _Simul Iustus et Peccator_ . . .


John Knox, Scots Confession 15

"We confess and acknowledge that the law of God is most just, equal, holy, and perfect, commanding those things which, when perfectly done, can give life and bring man to eternal felicity; but our nature is so corrupt, weak, and imperfect, that we are never able perfectly to fulfill the works of the law. Even after we are reborn, if we say that we have no sin, we deceive ourselves and the truth of God is not in us. It is therefore essential for us to lay hold on Christ Jesus, in his righteousness and his atonement, since he is the end and consummation of the Law and since it is by him that we are set at liberty so that the curse of God may not fall upon us, even though we do not fulfill the Law in all points. For as God the Father beholds us in the body of his Son Christ Jesus, he accepts our imperfect obedience as if it were perfect, and covers our works, which are defiled with many stains, with the righteousness of his Son. We do not mean that we are so set at liberty that we owe no obedience to the Law--for we have already acknowledged its place--but we affirm that no man on earth, with the sole exception of Christ Jesus, has given, gives, or shall give in action that obedience to the Law which the Law requires. When we have done all things we must fall down and unfeignedly confess that we are unprofitable servants. Therefore, whoever boasts of the merits of his own works or puts his trust in works of supererogation, boasts of what does not exist, and puts his trust in damnable idolatry."


----------



## Mayflower

The doctrine of santification - A.W Pink


----------



## Don Kistler

Christ the Way, the Truth, and the Life, by John Brown of Wamphray.


----------



## Casey

My favorites are Owen's _On the Mortification of Sin_ and Ryle's _Holiness_. I have also read Owen's _On Temptation_ which is another very good work. He has a treatise dealing with the indwelling sin of believers, spiritual-mindedness, and other works relating to sanctification. Owen _on moritification_ has so many great insights . . I've read this book numerous times.

A few quotes from the Christian Heritage paperback reprint, just from Chapter 2:


> The first is, that the choicest believers, who are assuredly freed from the condemning power of sin, ought yet to make it their business, all their days, to mortify the indwelling power of sin. _(p. 27)_





> Do you mortify; do you make it your daily work; be always at it whilst you live; cease not a day from this work; be killing sin, or it will be killing you. _(p. 28)_





> Sin doth not only still abide in us, but is still acting, still labouring to bring forth the deeds of the flesh. When sin lets us alone, we may let sin alone: but as sin is never less quiet than when it seems to be most quiet, and its waters are for the most part deep when they are still, so ought our contrivances against it to be vigorous at all times, in all conditions, even where there is least suspicion. _(p. 30)_





> Sin aims always at the utmost: every time it rises up to tempt or entice, might it have its own course, it would go out to the utmost sin of that kind. Every unclean thought or glance would be adultery, if it could; every covetous desire would be oppression; every thought of unbelief would be atheism, might it grow to its head. Men may come to that, that sin may not be heard speaking a scandalous word in their hearts; that is, provoking to any great sin with scandal in its mouth: but every rise of lust, might it have its course, would come to the height of villainy. It is like the grave, that is never satisfied. _(pp. 32-33)_





> Where sin, through the neglect of mortification, gets a considerable victory, it breaks the bones of the soul (Ps. 31:10; 51:8); and makes a man weak, sick, and ready to die (Ps. 38-3-5), so that he cannot look up (Ps. 40:12; Isa. 33:24). And when poor creatures will take blow after blow, wound after wound, foil after foil, and never rouse up themselves to a vigorous opposition, can they expect any thing but to be hardened through the deceitfulness of sin, and that their souls should bleed to death? (2 John 8). _(p. 35)_





> Let not that man think he makes any progress in holiness, who walks not over the neck of his lusts. He, who doth not kill sin in his way, takes no steps towards his journey's end. He, who finds not opposition from it, and who sets not himself in every particular to its mortification, is at peace with it, not dying to it. _(p. 36)_





> The root of an unmortified course is the digestion of sin, without bitterness in the heart. When a man hath fixed his imagination to such an apprehension of grace and mercy, as to be able without bitterness to swallow and digest daily sins, that man is at the very brink of turning the grace of God into lasciviousness, and being hardened by the deceitfulness of sin. _(p. 38)_


And these golden nuggets are taken merely from one of fourteen chapters!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Some APM resources:

Francis Turretin

William Ames

Christopher Love


----------



## Scott Shahan

I found this to be helpful; Gurnall covers sanctification thoughly.

http://www.christianbook.com/Christian/Books/product?item_no=51456&event=ENETP


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

_The Path of True Godliness_ by Willem Teellinck


----------



## Theogenes

Check out this essay. I think it is excellent.
Jim

http://www.trinityfoundation.org/journal.php?id=165


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Walter Marshall's _The Gospel Mystery of Santification_ is available online here.


----------



## CDM

> _Originally posted by StaunchPresbyterian_
> My favorites are Owen's _On the Mortification of Sin_ and Ryle's _Holiness_. I have also read Owen's _On Temptation_ which is another very good work. He has a treatise dealing with the indwelling sin of believers, spiritual-mindedness, and other works relating to sanctification. Owen _on moritification_ has so many great insights . . I've read this book numerous times.





Both of these are required reading in my current Sanctification class at RTS Charlotte.


----------



## crhoades

to a lot of the recommendations above. I'll add _How People Change_ by Paul Tripp and Tim Lane of CCEF/WTS.

Another good one is Jay Adam's _How to Help People Change_

For that matter, pretty much anything CCEF has written is excellent.

[Edited on 9-7-2006 by crhoades]


----------



## Pilgrim Warrior

Hi all,
Currently I am reading "The doctrine of Sanctification" by A.W. Pink. I ordered it from a reformed site but am wondering now if he was more of a baptist. Anyway, in my experience as of late I have been concerned about sanctification. Specifically how I am seeming to go backwards so to speak. This Christian life/walk/journey has been interesting to say the least. With all the struggles in my life and home lately my heart has been a very dark place. I lost my 11 yr job in the factory as they are closing down. I am trying to get $$ for nursing schooling, my wife has a job with only a few hours (I don't like the idea of forcing her out into the 'work' world but am grateful that she is willing to so that I can go to school full time). The whole factory scenario has been building up for 3+ years now...it was awful. So many stressed people! The final 3-5 months really broke me down. Anger started to well up in me, frustration, anxiety like never before...not anger over what was happening though, I am more at the point of anger that I am only in control of 'some' things. I am not an indecisive person so it has been real heavy. I am doing all that I can to be responsible for my life and have forgotten how to give the rest to the Lord.
Also, having just been studying justification I now need to get on with sanctification. I LOVE justification!! I love the jurisprudence of Heaven and I desparately want more and more to be sanctified. 
I really need to dig in and read on spiritual warfare...I have been exposed to so many differing views on warfare. I do agree that most of the time I am my own worst enemy. But I want to grow in this area also.
Thanks for listening
Pilgrim


----------



## R. Scott Clark

Maybe the biggest trap into which I see Reformed folk falling is perfectionism. As I'm working through Olevianus' commentary on Romans, I'm struck by how often he describes our sanctification as "inchoate," i.e., beginning.

This is also the language of the Heidelberg Catechism:

Q114: Can those who are converted to God keep these Commandments perfectly?

No, but even the holiest men, while in this life, have only a small beginning of such obedience,[1] yet so that with earnest purpose they begin to live not only according to some, but according to all the Commandments of God.[2]

1. I John 1:8-10; Rom. 7:14-15; Eccl. 7:20
2. Rom. 7:22; James 2:10-11; Job 9:2-3; Psa. 19:13

Q115: Why then does God so strictly enjoin the Ten Commandments upon us, since in this life no one can keep them?

First, that as long as we live we may learn more and more to know our sinful nature,[1] and so the more earnestly seek forgiveness of sins and righteousness in Christ;[2] second, that without ceasing we diligently ask God for the grace of the Holy Spirit, that we be renewed more and more after the image of God, until we attain the goal of perfection after this life.[3]

1. I John 1:9; Psa. 32:5
2. Rom. 7:24-25
3. I Cor. 9:24-25; Phil. 3:12-14; Matt. 5:6; Psa. 51:12

What is the HC's "plan" (method!) for sanctification?

Q88: In how many things does true repentance or conversion consist?

In two things: the dying of the old man,[1] and the making alive of the new.

1. Rom. 6:4-6; Eph. 4:22-24; Col. 3:5-10; I Cor. 5:7

Q89: What is the dying of the old man?

Heartfelt sorrow for sin, causing us to hate and turn from it always more and more.[1]

1. Rom. 8:13; Joel 2:13

Q90: What is the making alive of the new man?

Heartfelt joy in God through Christ,[1] causing us to take delight in living according to the will of God in all good works.[2]

1. Rom. 5:1; 14:17; Isa. 57:15
2. Rom. 7:22; 8:10-11; Gal. 2:20

Q91: What are good works?

Those only which proceed from true faith,[1] and are done according to the Law of God,[2] unto His glory,[3] and not such as rest on our own opinion [4] or the commandments of men.[5]

1. Rom. 14:23
2. I Sam. 15:22; Eph. 2:10
3. I Cor. 10:31
4. Deut. 12:32; Ezek. 20:18, 20; Isa. 29:13
5. Matt. 15:9; Num. 15:39

The Christian life is daily dying to self and living to Christ. It sinning and confessing sin and struggling against it. In some ways, the freedom to confess sin _is_ the victory.

We don't confess a "victorious life." We won't realize "victory," over sin (in the way folks often talk) until glory.

If we gain "victory" over a particular sin, there will be another to take its place. If we think we've arrived it probably means that we've defined sin out of existence.

We gain small victories in this life and, as you imply, the power of those small, daily, victories is the gospel and grace.

rsc


----------



## Augusta

Pilgrim Warrior said:


> Hi all,
> Currently I am reading "The doctrine of Sanctification" by A.W. Pink. I ordered it from a reformed site but am wondering now if he was more of a baptist. Anyway, in my experience as of late I have been concerned about sanctification. Specifically how I am seeming to go backwards so to speak. This Christian life/walk/journey has been interesting to say the least. With all the struggles in my life and home lately my heart has been a very dark place. I lost my 11 yr job in the factory as they are closing down. I am trying to get $$ for nursing schooling, my wife has a job with only a few hours (I don't like the idea of forcing her out into the 'work' world but am grateful that she is willing to so that I can go to school full time). The whole factory scenario has been building up for 3+ years now...it was awful. So many stressed people! The final 3-5 months really broke me down. Anger started to well up in me, frustration, anxiety like never before...not anger over what was happening though, I am more at the point of anger that I am only in control of 'some' things. I am not an indecisive person so it has been real heavy. I am doing all that I can to be responsible for my life and have forgotten how to give the rest to the Lord.
> Also, having just been studying justification I now need to get on with sanctification. I LOVE justification!! I love the jurisprudence of Heaven and I desparately want more and more to be sanctified.
> I really need to dig in and read on spiritual warfare...I have been exposed to so many differing views on warfare. I do agree that most of the time I am my own worst enemy. But I want to grow in this area also.
> Thanks for listening
> Pilgrim



Praying for you and your wife.


----------



## Irishcat922

Vol. 6 Owens works


----------



## Pilgrim Warrior

Thank you brothers for your prayers and advice. I just went shopping with my in-laws yesterday and they took me to a Christian book store to pick out a book for Christmas. I found a book that has the forwrd by J.I Packer and edited by someone else and it is a comp of John Owens works on Temptation, Mortification of sin and the like. Problem is I have to wait til Christmas to get it...oh well, at least I will finish my other book before then.
Is the Mortification of Sin in the John Owen works vol 6 ?


----------



## turmeric

That's an excellent volume. Don't skip Packer's intro, especially if most of your previous Christian life was lived in the mainstream of evangelicalsim. The intro will throw some light on the non-reformed teaching which formed the evangelical mainstream of the mid-20th Century. Wrong as that teaching was, it has been replaced by a near-total disregard for God's law in those churches.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Reformation Theology's Top Ten Books on Piety, Sanctification, Spiritual Growth.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> A Treatise on Sanctification (Rom. 6,7 and 8:1-4) By James Fraser



This is available at Reformation Heritage Books.


----------

